# Dry Hop With Motueka Or Nelson Sauvin Or Both?



## Renzo (8/6/10)

Gday everyone,

Wondering if anyone has dry hopped with nelson Sauvin or Motueka ( Saazb ) or both and their impressions.


----------



## black_labb (8/6/10)

i've done a hop tea into the the bulk prime vessel with ns, turned out. well. havent used it to dry hop as such but its a good hop to use as a late hop


----------



## Rodolphe01 (8/6/10)

Ive dry hopped with nelson and it was great, i have also dry hopped with it having not used it in the boil and it was underwhelming.


----------



## Renzo (8/6/10)

Cheers. I added NS as bittering and NS & B saaz as aroma for AG batch APA. I've dry hopped B saaz previously but not NS. Might try the NS this time.


----------



## Tony (8/6/10)

both..... 50/50.

NS is a great hop but needs a bit of holding up with something else.

BOTH!


----------



## Renzo (8/6/10)

Tony said:


> both..... 50/50.
> 
> NS is a great hop but needs a bit of holding up with something else.
> 
> BOTH!



Awesome. I was hoping it would work ok. Love the passionfruit aroma in NS and the grapefruit in Bsaaz.


----------



## Kai (8/6/10)

Both, but I would use more Motueka than Nelson Sauvin.


----------



## batemanbrewer (9/6/10)

+1 for motueka. Love this hop personally, great aroma. I've only dry hopped it once and it turned out great in a pale ale. I've no idea why I haven't done it again. 

Thanks for the memory jog :icon_cheers:


----------



## mje1980 (9/6/10)

I did an american blonde with both those hops. mm yummy. More motueka than the NS though. Will probably do it again soon.


----------



## Dylo (20/6/10)

mje1980 said:


> I did an american blonde with both those hops. mm yummy. More motueka than the NS though. Will probably do it again soon.




I have dry hopped with Nelson and Motueka in an intersting APA. Nelson has an unbelievably close resembleance with Weed, and i would say use it sparingly. Motueka is very pleasent, Ive only used flowers but they have packed plenty of aroma and been simply awesome beers.

Dylo


----------



## thanme (21/6/10)

I can't say enough good things about NS. I love it. Have dnoe dry hopping and the hop tea thing (except that was a mix of NS and NZ Cascade) and have never been disappointed


----------



## Nick JD (21/6/10)

What yeast? What recipe?

I've dry hopped with both quite a bit but chooseing one or the other would depend on the beer. 

A touch of B Saaz at the end for a lager is nice, but not too much. Nelson in a massive dose for an APA is nice.


----------



## Renzo (22/6/10)

Nick JD said:


> What yeast? What recipe?
> 
> I've dry hopped with both quite a bit but chooseing one or the other would depend on the beer.
> 
> A touch of B Saaz at the end for a lager is nice, but not too much. Nelson in a massive dose for an APA is nice.



Standard AG APA. Saf 05. 

Dry hopped with the NS/Saaz B. Filtered a few days ago and kegged. Had a taste last night. Very nice bouquet. Dry hopped previously solely with Saaz B and loved the citrus but combining the NS this time added a crisp passionfruit taste. Mashed this low to give it a bit of an edge as well and it's come out very nice. It's got a definite Little creatures type aroma about it but fresher and a touch crisper.


----------

